# 2004 A6 power steering pump noise



## guru_stu (Dec 5, 2010)

I recently had the timing belt replaced on my car and about a week afterwards the pump started making noise. The fluid is full and the mechanic thinks the pump is going bad, of course. A motorhead friend of mine told me to turn the wheel lock to lock and let it sit for a few days, to get the air out of the system(i was seeing some bubbles is the fluid). This worked for a bit but the noise is back now. The weird thing is it comes and goes and seems louder when I turn to the left. It seems louder on cold days, but sometimes its quiet and the wheel feels the same like its working. Anyone have any thoughts on this one...


----------



## khous34 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Take it in to the dealer*

Hey man mine did the exact same thing and apparently the guys that installed my timing belt didn't finish the rest of the job. They did replace the timing belt but they did not attached the power steering pump correctly. ALSO they did not adjust my cams so I have to re-do everything! I have a huge oil leak and my car is in the shop right now. 
This was the quote they gave me for all the leaks:

Timing belt kit w/ pullys $483 7hrs to replace

Cam seals $68 2hrs to replace with Timing belt, Can not be done without belt

Valve cover gaskets $70 3hrs to replace

Surpentien belt $45 No charge to put on

Oil filter leak $25 1hr labor

Oil pan reseal 1.6hrs

OIl and filter $50 No charge if he does all other stuff

Coolant $30 Needed if doing Timing belt as radiator has to be removed.

This was only a visual inspection so I'm praying they don't need to do all of this work.


----------

